# App for Offline Maps & navigation?



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been to Dubai many times but next month I'm going to rent a car and drive around. I will be relying on satnav a lot though. I'm hoping there is some good App for Android that I can use for GPS that is updated with all the latest roads, as I know how quick things change.

Is satnav any good in Dubai? Are there any good Android apps I can download and use offline does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Satnav is pretty good although with the rate of traffic construction no maps are completely up to date.

Unless you plan on taking out a second mortgage, I'd suggest you don't use online maps as you will be burning through data quite quickly. For the amount of money you'll pay for decent offline maps, I'd suggest you simply get the Middle East update to an existing Garmin/tomTom is you have one.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Use the maps function on your android device for getting point to point. It hardly uses any data allowance at all.


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

I use 'here maps' on a Nokia Lumia. Can buy one for around £70 and use offline maps any country in the world if you download the map before hand
Well worth it if you ask me.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Google Maps is the best but that's online.
Waze is second best I would say (online too) but it sometimes choose funny routes.
Online navi doesn't really use much data, I would say with daily driving of 100KM, you won't use more than 200-300MB per month based on my experience (no mortgage required!)

I use Sygic Middle East for offline.
There is also a free offline navi by RTA called "Smart Drive" which works better than I expected.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Download an app called 'Sygic' for Android it uses no data when navigating and just utilizes the phones internal GPS for navigation etc etc etc.

You can use a trial period before it prompts you to purchase the 'paid for' version.

I use it here and its pretty good at updating so you should get through ok to begin with.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Here Maps by Nokia is now available for Android as well. You can download the app at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps

The advantage is the app also provides offline navigation unlike google maps and the maps are very accurate. I have been using it on my backup Lumia phone for quite some time now. Also used it for offline navigation during our trip to Salalah, Oman and it worked wonderfully well.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Smart drive is an app launched by Dubai RTA that uses GPS only for navigation. Check it out..


----------



## adham.gebaly (Oct 8, 2014)

highly recommend the RTA Smart Drive application for the offline navigation


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Another vote for the Smart drive. Works pretty well.


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

"Here by Nokia" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.here.app.maps&hl=en

The offline navigation in this app is really good. With speed limit warnings and all. Also search offline feature, which is by far better when compared to Google Maps offline.

You just need to download the UAE maps, using an internet connection and then use the app offline.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Many options here, but I personally chose copilot. I have had it for over 3 years during my stay here and plan to use it in the US back home. All via off my mobile phone.

You only pay 30 bucks for the lifetime license, for the offline maps for all the Gulf States. Including Point of interest and speeding camera features lol but now a days with so many speed traps popping up as of late. My copilot has a hard time keeping up, but it updates every month and gets most of them.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, Here is exactly what I'm looking for, its fantastic! I can save all my places on my computer and then have them available on my phone! I think its better than Google maps in ways! Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

VWCefiro said:


> Many options here, but I personally chose copilot. I have had it for over 3 years during my stay here and plan to use it in the US back home. All via off my mobile phone.
> 
> You only pay 30 bucks for the lifetime license, for the offline maps for all the Gulf States. Including Point of interest and speeding camera features lol but now a days with so many speed traps popping up as of late. My copilot has a hard time keeping up, but it updates every month and gets most of them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


I have checked it out. It seems if you have not used the app before you can download it and choose one of the region for free. However it has some super old maps of UAE, looks like they have not been updated in years.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Malbec said:


> I have checked it out. It seems if you have not used the app before you can download it and choose one of the region for free. However it has some super old maps of UAE, looks like they have not been updated in years.


I wouldn't advise on buying it from within the app,as the free trial is included. 

because if you change devices frequently the license can act a little screwy. Otherwise the maps update almost every month along with safety cameras and point of interest. 

To me compared to google maps which is perfect. Its a little outdated, but I can pin point almost anything I can find from google perfectly, along with anything I can find near me lol 

Like almost all maps, in this region none are updated when it comes to all the recent constructions, Copilot likes to take me to a non existent round about instead of straight, but I don't end up lost by any way.


----------

